# ant vs chariot cougar



## SigiSchwaebli (11. Februar 2013)

servus zusammen,

hat jemand schonmal einen chariot cougar hänger mit nem ant gezogen?
wie habt ihr das mit der kupplung gelöst? an unseren alten bikes konnten wir die kuplung mit schnellspanner fahren, naja die möglichkeit ist jetzt mit x12 achse dahin.
vieleicht hat ja jemand erfahrungen gemacht.

bis denne und ride on!


----------



## svajn (13. Februar 2013)

Ich zieh´ meinen Cougar mit meinem alten Steppenwolf. 
Für X12 hab ich noch keine Kupplungen gesehen. 
Am Ant ein Hänger sieht aber sicher auch lustig aus...mach mal ein Foto falls Du ne´Lösung findest .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SigiSchwaebli (19. Februar 2013)

svajn schrieb:


> Ich zieh´ meinen Cougar mit meinem alten Steppenwolf.
> Für X12 hab ich noch keine Kupplungen gesehen.
> Am Ant ein Hänger sieht aber sicher auch lustig aus...mach mal ein Foto falls Du ne´Lösung findest .


hab hier im bikemarkt ne achse gefunden. wenn die da ist, verbau' ich sie gleich ma und berichte ;-)


----------



## nepo (9. April 2013)

Gerade darübergestolpert:

http://www.bikebox-shop.de/fahrrada...2-steckachse-vorwiegend-fuer-dt-swiss/a-2264/


----------



## SigiSchwaebli (27. Juni 2013)

SigiSchwaebli schrieb:


> hab hier im bikemarkt ne achse gefunden. wenn die da ist, verbau' ich sie gleich ma und berichte ;-)


servus,

hier mal einBild meines Ants im Hängerbetrieb
hat super funktioniert. Bin vollauf zufrieden.





Achse ist von hier:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/117899-selfmade-x-12-achse-fur-anhangerbetrieb

bis denne


----------



## Oli01 (25. Juli 2013)

@ SigiSchwaebli 

Hab an meinem Cube Stereo nun auch diese http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/117899-selfmade-x-12-achse-fur-anhangerbetrieb Achse. 

Allerdings fanden wir, Kollegen und ich, die M6-Bohrung für etwas unterdimensioniert (Schraubkopf könnte abscheren) und haben ein nicht ganz so tiefes, aber dafür auf M8 aufgebohrte Bohrung mit Gewinde in die Steckachse gebracht. Nun bin ich mir 100% sicher, dass das halten wird.

Gegen evtl. verdrehen von Steckachse zu Kupplung haben wir die Kontaktoberfläche der Steckachse noch sternförmig angefeilt.

Das bekloppte Problem ist nun nur: wo dieses Sicherungsband des Anhängers an der Hinterachse rumwickeln? Da ist nicht viel, wo man das machen kann.

PS: Ich dachte, ich wäre einigermaßen fit. Aber nach dem ersten Ausflug über 24km mit unserem Kleinen (~9kg) und dem Cougar war ich doch recht geplättet... bei nur 350hm... Man merkt den Anhänger bergan doch erheblich und sollte es einigermaßen gemütlich angehen. Aber unser Sohn (5 Monate) hat es wohl sehr positiv aufgenommen. Hat sich da drinnen auf der Hängematte gelümmelt und hat vor sich hin geblubbert. Na den werd ich unsere Berge noch zeigen!


----------



## SigiSchwaebli (30. Juli 2013)

Oli01 schrieb:


> @ SigiSchwaebli
> 
> Hab an meinem Cube Stereo nun auch diese http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/117899-selfmade-x-12-achse-fur-anhangerbetrieb Achse.
> 
> Allerdings fanden wir, Kollegen und ich, die M6-Bohrung für etwas unterdimensioniert (Schraubkopf könnte abscheren) und haben ein nicht ganz so tiefes, aber dafür auf M8 aufgebohrte Bohrung mit Gewinde in die Steckachse gebracht. Nun bin ich mir 100% sicher, dass das halten wird.



Ja geht mir ähnlich. Bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher mit der Bohrung gewesen. Wenn wir unterwegs sind, hab ich den Hänger noch mit nem Spanner "gesichert";-)
Das Teil aufzubohren ist ne gute Idee, werd ich wohl auch machen.



Oli01 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> PS: Ich dachte, ich wäre einigermaßen fit. Aber nach dem ersten Ausflug über 24km mit unserem Kleinen (~9kg) und dem Cougar war ich doch recht geplättet... bei nur 350hm... Man merkt den Anhänger bergan doch erheblich und sollte es einigermaßen gemütlich angehen. Aber unser Sohn (5 Monate) hat es wohl sehr positiv aufgenommen. Hat sich da drinnen auf der Hängematte gelümmelt und hat vor sich hin geblubbert. Na den werd ich unsere Berge noch zeigen!



Jaja, die kleinen Sch*****r sind ganz schon schwer
Usere ist schon 3, drum fahren wir nur noch Touren mit wenig hm. Nächstes Jahr wird sie dann selber fahren müssen.


----------



## Oli01 (30. Juli 2013)

Nen Tipp: bohr die Bohrung auf M8 nicht ganz so tief, wie die vorhandene M6 Bohrung, da Du ansonsten das Material am Ende des ersten Konus etwas schwächen könntest. Bei meiner Steckachse ist die alte M6 Bohrung noch zu sehen für einige Gewindegänge.

Waren am Sonntag mal mit dem Cougar wandern. Unser Kleiner liegt (und schläft) darinnen ganz hervorrangend, meine ich. Am Sonntag gehts ins Allgäu mit Cougar und den MTBs. Da werden wir Wandern und Radfahren...


----------



## Oli01 (16. August 2013)

Letzte Woche waren wir im Allgäu im Urlaub. Hatte 2mal den Cougar mit meinem Sohn am Rad (2 Touren). Bei der ersten Tour war es verdammt heiß (>30°C), weswegen ich wie Butter durchgehangen habe und auch wg. dem ungewohnten Gewicht da hinten dran.

Die zweite und eigentlich längere Tour über 40km und ca. 700hm war dann bei 21°C wesentlich einfacher vom Gefühl her. Ich fühlte mich fit. War aber danach nach dem Duschen schon ganz schön platt.

Der Kleine hat auch super mitgemacht. Kein Meckern - nur stillschweigendes Mitfahren... oder manchmal ein bisserl rumgeblubbert mit seinen 6 Monaten. Haben zwei größere Pausen incl. Stillen gemacht - da konnte er sich dann vom Liegesitzen in der Hängematte des Cougar mal etwas erholen. (Und der Papa auch.)

Nach diesen Tagen mit Radfahren und Wandern hab ich dann auch eine etwas bessere Gesamtfitnes geholt. (Habe immer noch mit den Auswirkungen der Scheinschwangerschaft (zu wenig Bewegung - zu viel Kuchen) zu kämpfen. Mind. 4kg Übergewicht auf den eh schon vorhandenen 35kg zu viel ist da nun immer noch vorhanden. 

Hab mich aber für gestern von nem Kumpel überreden lassen ne größere Tour zu machen. Von Hörschel den halben Rennsteig ging es zurück nach Suhl. Wg. zu lange Warten auf den Zug haben wir dann noch Eisennach-Hörschel mit dem Rad gemacht. Ist aber nicht schwer dort im flachen die 10km. Allerdings waren die dann folgenden 32km zum Inselsberg mit ca. 1100hm dann eine zunehmende Hölle für mich. Habs zwar geschafft, aber das Durchschnittstempo und mein Empfinden und das zu frühe Aufstehen bedingt durch die Zugverbindung haben mir nicht gefallen. So richtig fit bin ich halt doch nicht, hab ich da erkannt. Bislang war meine weiteste Tour diesen Sommer auch nur ca. 45km lang. Häufig nur 30km Runden gefahren - auch bedingt durch den Nachwuchs, wenn man nur mal 2-3Stunden Zeit zum Radeln bekommt oder sich zugesteht. Waren somit auch ca. eine dreiviertel Stunde später am Inselsberg, als vorher geschätzt. Leichte Krampfbildung im rechten Oberschenkel waren mir dann bereits auch eine Warnung. Mehr trinken, eine kurze Zwangpause, nen Riegel reinzwingen und Magnesium rein... Wollten auch am Inselsberg vorbei wg. meinem etwas lahmenden Tempo, haben aber dann den Beipass verpeilt und sind so doch drüber weg. Dann hatten wir eine Mittagspause an der Ebertswiese geplant. Toll, noch ne gute Stunde und 11km... und mir ging es nicht besonders. War völlig platt an der Ebertswiese. Ausgepumpt und am Ende - erste richtige Pause bei Kilometer 57 und 1300hm! Habe bestimmt ne halbe Stunde gebraucht, um mich überhaupt sitzend wieder etwas aufzubauen. Hätte mich am liebsten in eine Ecke gelegt. Mir ging es gar nicht gut. Nach einem guten Essen und mehrern Getränken ging es dann weiter. Den nächsten Aufstieg habe ich schieben müssen - jetzt war der Bauch elend voll mit Kloß und Getränken - Mist. Aber die Pause zum Verdauen kam dann nach 2km ungeplant. Bekam nen Platten hinten. Den ersten Platten mit dem Cube Stereo nach 3,5 Saisonen!!! Und just bei einer solchen Tour. Das ist unfair!

Um nicht ganz Offtopic zu werden: Man nehme unbedingt einen 17'er Maulschlüssel mit auf Touren, wenn man so eine angepaßte Steckachse fährt!!!! Und nen passenden Inbusschlüssel für die Schraube, welche die Anhängerkupplung hält!!! Hatte ich aber beides nicht dabei und dann schlagartig erkennen müssen, dass ich das Hinterrad so nicht auszubauen wäre. 

Nach einer kurzen Panikattacke hatte ich nur die Möglichkeit den Schlauch aus der Felge zu ziehen und am Rahmen zu flicken, insoweit er denn überhaupt zu flicken wäre. Schläuche hatten wir jedenfalls genügend mit, nutzten uns aber so nix.

Haben den Schlauch dann flicken können - nur etwas zu voreilig wieder eingebaut und aufpumpen versucht - leider löste sich der Flicken dann wieder und es zischte... Mein Kumpel ist dann zur 1-2km entfernten Neuen Ausspanne geradelt und kam mit einem geborgten 17' Maulschlüssel zurück. Dieser war dann aber nen bisschen zu breit, um die Steckachse lösen zu können, da die Anhängerkupplung noch davor saß. 

Inzwischen hab ich den Flicken aber wieder festbekommen, dem Kleber etwas mehr Trocknungszeit gegönnt und hatte den Reifen wieder mit Luft befüllt.

Die restliche Tour ging durch diese Zwangspause dann z.Glück wesentlich zügiger von statten mit einem dann relativ hohen Durchschnittstempo bis hin zum großen Beerberg - dann gings ins Tal. Wurden knapp vor dieser zügigen Phase ab dem Sperrhügel von 2 E-Bike Fahrern überholt, noch bergan. Dafür holten wir uns einen dieser dann auf dem Flachstück und Bergabstück wieder zurück...  Haben quasi die Ehre der MTB-Fahrer zumindest teilweise gerettet. Die letzten 2 fehlenden Kilometer bis zur 100km habe ich dann im Wohngebiet zu Hause abgeradelt. 100km und 2050hm standen dann auf dem Tacho. Ich muß dringend abnehmen und runter von meinen jetzigen 128kg!


----------

